# Can Dovii Breed With Red Devils???



## The Mean Machine (Aug 2, 2006)

I Have A 5" female red devil and a 4.5" Male Dovii in my 7x2x2 tank and i thought they were going to fight for territory as the dovii was in the tank for two weeks on its own and i have just introduced the female red devil and i thought the dovii would attack her as it was a little bit bigger than the dovii but they seem to swim around very peacefully TOGEATHER and the odd time they'll hide behind a big peice of bogwood, could they mate??


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

possebly but IMO the Dovii is too small. but i guess they can.

CK


----------



## The Mean Machine (Aug 2, 2006)

HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OFF THIS HAPPENING OR HAV SEEN ONE OF THESE??


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

never heard of that cross. Both are kinda difficult to get to breed with one of their own kind. I could only imagine how many females you would have to go thru before they finally paired up.


----------



## The Mean Machine (Aug 2, 2006)

I've Never Thought they could be paired off together but they just seem to stay together alot, considering they are both aggressive fish??


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

IMO, that dovii is going to start beating her very soon.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah. then you can name it Ike. 
"Shaddup bitch!!" 
lol. 
Its possible that because they both are ahighly aggressive fish that they have figured out that neither is going to get the upper hand and rather then dealing with each other they deal with the whole of the tank as a pair. Its possible that this is the begginning of a mating. If so those would be interesting lookin babies. What would we call it? A Red Wolfdevil cichlid?

Eventually the dovii will far out grow her. but if they pair that may not be a problem. keep us posted.


----------



## The Mean Machine (Aug 2, 2006)

I Hope you dont mean the dovii as my avatar? as thats in my other tank i mean this dovii and red devil.......

View attachment 114926


View attachment 114927


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Yeah i know. But mine at that age was attacking a 7" goldfish very badly. and killed two other smaller dovii. He is 6-7in now and very very aggressive.

But these fish are very 'clever' and have their own personalitys so anything could happen really.

Check out his teeth... cool fish arent they?


----------



## The Mean Machine (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats a nice dovii that mate, do ya think that there hy-brid will be even more aggressive as themselfs if they wer to mate??


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Yeah it might double, that would be some mean fish.

You have other fish in there too? Something he is gonna do is get rid of them eventually.


----------



## The Mean Machine (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja Think??
i have 
2xRed Terror
3x Motaguense or Jags
2x Green Terrors
1xTilapia Buttikoferi
1xTexas Cichlid
1xJack Dempsey

Would he kill all of them if they dont Breed? cuz i know if they breed i will have to take either the Dovii n Red Devil out or the other fish??


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

ok im not sure about all them fish, you have to wait for someone else on that one.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I bet the first to go will be jack dempsey! IMO


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Is he bigger than all the others, apart from the RD?


----------



## The Mean Machine (Aug 2, 2006)

yes hes about 4.5-5" and the rest off them are about3" but at the mo there are 2 Motaguense/jags i THINK Breeding in a Rock Because the smaller one is hiding in there all the time and the bigger one just stays outside the rock flairing at all the fish INCLUDING the dovii n Red Devil, Its Actually Quite Funny Watching it Flair Up to them as there about 2" bigger :laugh:

heres another pic of the dovii

View attachment 114936


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm trying to think if I've seen Parachromis species hybridize outside of their genus. I cant recall it happening.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

acestro said:


> I'm trying to think if I've seen Parachromis species hybridize outside of their genus. I cant recall it happening.


Doviimac (P. dovii x A. trimaculatus)?

View attachment 114985


I have also heard of Dovii x Texas too, there is usually someone selling those on ebay, as well as Jag crosses such as Jag x Festae, and there is a thread going right now of someone with what looks to be some sort of Jag cross. Also while it isnt a Parachromis cross, I have seen Dovii x Jag cross, called Jovii's, (I believe Daisy Darko got some of them). Even though I'm not a fan of hybrids, or dovii's, I think they would be a cool fish, but I think a better name would be Dag's or Bons (Bon Jovi :laugh: ).

But concerning the Dovii x Rd, I don't think its going to happen. But stranger things have happened, including the Doviimac, which proves that Dovii can breed within the Amphilophus genus.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well now I've seen it. Wow, this is so atypical in other species of the world. These CA cichlids really cross easy. Dont see any reason (other than the usual aggression issues) why RD and Dovii couldn't cross then. But just because it 'can' happen, doesn't mean it should







To think that you'll get a more aggressive fish is only a wild guess at best.


----------

